

Apple's Swift: A great way to engage only 20% of mobile audiences - goondocks
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gabe-sumner/why-most-developers-shoul_b_5454013.html

======
mullingitover
Funny, the writer (who sells a cross-platform development toolkit) didn't
mention which mobile ecosystem has the majority of profits for app developers.
Must be totally irrelevant, I guess.

~~~
timrosenblatt
Yeah, it's a bit disingenuous. I like cross-platform toolkits, and I like
native code, but you're right about missing the weight of profit.

Lies, damn lies, and statistics, right?

